# Suggestion in buying handheld console?



## pratik_narain (Aug 25, 2011)

Dear friends, I want to buy a handheld console for playing GBA games. Will it be okay to buy the Mitashi Game-In Play-On(Handheld Games, Hand held Player Game-in Playon compatible with 32Bit cartridges) or should I go with the nintendo gba sp? Does nintendo provide any warranty for its products in India? Where can I buy the GBA-SP in India in/around Lucknow, Uttar Pradesh?. Please help me guys.


----------



## happy17292 (Aug 25, 2011)

if u have an android phone, then u can try gameboid emulator. you can buy a PSP too it can be used to play GBA games using emulator.
idk about mitashi but i have inext player. it cant save games. you have to start from the beginning everytime you play GBA games.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 25, 2011)

just get a psp
and you can play
gba
nes
snes
sega
n64
playstation 1
and of course psp Games.
wait for psp vita and do a lot more.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2011)

wait for psp vita to release....


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ Its actually PSV or Playstation Vita. Its no longer called psp.

PSV will be expensive here on launch, around 20k or even more. It actually has PS3 like processing power and a plethora of AAA launch titles like uncharted golden abyss etc.

Its a hardcore handheld gaming device.


----------



## pratik_narain (Aug 25, 2011)

Thnx for the suggestions folks. Well, I am not a hardcore gamer and I love simple games and old school RPGs(Chrono Trigger on SNES is my favorite). So I honestly don't care about PSP vita or whatever. I play GBA games on my PC using visualboy advance and would like to play them on a handheld. I am inclined towards the Mitashi Game-in as it has an SD card slot. Can anyone tell me Mitashi stores or outlets in/around lucknow. Also, how much GBA cartridges cost in India? I think that GBA was never officially launched in India so do I get original games or I get clones like I used to get for the 8-bit games that I played as child?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Its actually PSV or Playstation Vita. Its no longer called psp.
> 
> PSV will be expensive here on launch, around 20k or even more. It actually has PS3 like processing power and a plethora of AAA launch titles like uncharted golden abyss etc.
> 
> Its a hardcore handheld gaming device.



Huh? Not sure but these it seems this was announced for much less:

Sony PS Vita Price in India - Sony PlayStation Vita Price Games


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2011)

^^ I really wish it to be that much but will be priced higher in india. The link you've given was simply dollar price converted to rupee. It should be $299 in the us. Therefore approx 15k.

But including taxes and all, the price will be close to 20k for sure.


----------



## Altair (Aug 25, 2011)

Go for a PSP and you can play almost every old 8bit games including the one's you are looking for.


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I really wish it to be that much but will be priced higher in india. The link you've given was simply dollar price converted to rupee. It should be $299 in the us. Therefore approx 15k.
> 
> But including taxes and all, the price will be close to 20k for sure.



I really hope what you're hoping does not come true!
Damn, I need to own one of those.


----------

